# Barrel Length



## Maltsy

Novice here. How do i determine which barrel length my XD .40 is?


----------



## crazy charlie

Maltsy said:


> Novice here. How do i determine which barrel length my XD .40 is?


Make sure the pistol is empty, remove mag and pull the slide back to make sure the chamber is clear. You can either take it apart and measure it or simply measure it from the top, tip of the barrel to where the barrel/chamber ends.


----------



## zhurdan

Another easy way...

1. Make sure it's empty.
2. Check again.
3. Put a cleaning rod down the barrel until it stops at the breech face.
4. Mark the rod.
5. Measure from the end of the rod to the mark you make.

This works for all weapons, pistols and rifles since the Feds consider the barrel length to be from the crown(or any permanently attached muzzle devices) to the breech face.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Um, no, that technique does *not* work for revolvers.
A revolver's barrel is measured _from its muzzle to its contact with the front of the cylinder_, not to the pistol's breech face.

Yours is a valid technique for almost everything else, though.


----------



## zhurdan

Thanks Steve. Forgot about the revolvers!!! DOHH!!:smt102


----------



## ctnv

*ctnv*

If u bought it new why not just look at the info that came with the pistol.


----------

